# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng cafe cao cấp

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Hà Nội đang trong mùa của những cơn mưa, khi bất chợt, lúc dai dẳng. Nhưng dường như với người  Hà Nội, đây chính là những khoảng thời gian tuyệt vời nhất để ngồi bên người thân, bạn bè hàn huyên về những câu chuyện cuộc đời. Đối với người  Hà Nội, từ cổ xưa đến nay,  thưởng thức café luôn là thú vui tao nhã không thể thiếu,  bởi qua đó họ tìm thấy chính mình trong những khoảng lặng và chiêm nghiệm sự xoay vần của cuộc sống xung quanh mình. Nếu bạn muốn tìm cho mình những phút giây lắng đọng đó, hãy thử đến với Bopbi Cafe tại 152 Thái Thịnh -  Đống Đa - Hà Nội & 12 Trần Đại Nghĩa - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội, bạn sẽ được đắm chìm vào một không gian lãng mạn, nơi ánh sáng – giai điệu – cái nắng – cái gió hòa vào nhau bất tận.

 









Bopbi Cafe nổi trội bởi sự pha trộn tinh tế giữa cổ điển và hiện đại, hài hòa giữa sự tao nhã của không gian chung với không gian riêng của từng góc ngồi với từng bộ bàn ghế mang hoa văn và kiểu dáng độc đáo. Với những góc View rất thoáng bên những ô cửa kính nhỏ xinh, bạn có thể vừa thưởng thức một tách cafe, vừa thả hồn mình vào một Hà Nội sôi động, hối hả với những dòng người ngược xuôi lúc xế chiều, hay chiêm ngưỡng một Hà Nội lộng lẫy, rực rỡ và lãng mạn vào ban đêm.









BopBi cafe luôn chiều lòng khách với những phòng lớn không gian hiện đại sang trọng, sức chứa lên đến 50 chỗ ngồi, rất phù hợp với những buổi hội thảo, hội nghị, và các sự kiện khác. Hoặc các phòng nhỏ hơn phù hợp với các buổi họp mặt, sinh nhật, offline diễn đàn… tại đây.






Đến với Bopbi Cafe, bạn không chỉ tìm thấy cho mình một không gian riêng mà còn được thưởng thức những món đồ uống thơm ngon, hấp dẫn. Thực đơn quán đa dạng, tinh tế, mang đến cho bạn nhiều lựa chọn. Một tách café đậm đà cho một ngày mới sảng khoái, tỉnh táo hay một buổi  xế chiều trầm lắng, suy tư ngắm từng giọt cafe tan. Một ly nước ép trái cây, sinh tố hoa quả tươi ngon giúp bạn xả Stress sau một ngày làm việc căng thẳng mệt mỏi. Hay một ly kem mát lạnh tan chảy ngọt ngào cho những  tối hẹn hò yêu thương. Và nếu bạn là người thích vui vẻ hãy chọn cho mình một ly Coctail, Moctail  cho những ngày tụ họp đông vui.










Không những thế thực đơn của  Bopbi Cafe còn phong phú và hấp dẫn, với các món ăn nhẹ, ăn chính, cơm trưa văn phòng thay đổi mỗi ngày, được chế biến cầu kỳ, ngon mắt. Và điều thực sự ngạc nhiên là với những món đồ ăn,  thức uống ngon lành như vậy nhưng giá thành lại rất hợp lý với nhiều chương trình giảm giá và thẻ VIP, thể hiện sự trân trọng tới khách hàng.








 Bopbi Cafe níu chân thực khách không chỉ với  một không gian đẹp mắt, ẩm thực ngon miệng, mà còn bởi sự thân thiện, lịch sự của nhân viên phục vụ,  với một phong cách thật sự chuyên nghiệp mà không phải ở nơi nào bạn cũng có thể gặp. Tất cả hứa hẹn mang đến cho bạn một bầu không khí lý tưởng dành cho những phút giây sum họp gia đình, gặp mặt bạn bè hay đối tác,  trở nên tuyệt vời hơn bao giờ hết.










Hãy thử một lần ghé ngang Bopbi Cafe để nhâm nhi một ly cà phê, hay thưởng thức bữa trưa ngon miệng và cảm nhận một không gian sang trọng, yên tĩnh nằm ngay trong lòng trung tâm của thành phố ồn ào, nhộn nhịp này nhé.




_ _Chương trình khuyến mại:_

    Thưởng thức phong cách Buffet trưa thứ 6 và thứ 7 hàng tuần tại  *Bopbi Café.* Với rất nhiều món đồ ăn,  thức uống hấp dẫn, đánh thức mọi giác quan thực khách. Chương trình giảm giá 15% chỉ còn *85.000đ/ xuấ*t cho giá trị sử dụng *99.000đ/xuất*(Không kèm đồ uống), chỉ có tại *Bopbi Café*. Hiện tại *Bopbi Café* đang phát hành thẻ VIP giảm giá 15%.

_ 
 Bopbi Cafe

Điện thoại : 0912 350 881 *** 0912 000 820

Địa chỉ : 152, Thái Thịnh P. Trung Liệt, Q. Đống Đa, và 12 Trần Đại Nghĩa, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
_

----------

